# steroid  - market - any experience?



## topmain (May 18, 2017)

Hi guys i am new here and i would like to know if anyone of you are using steroid-market dot com. Are the products are real and everything is good. They offer whosale prices that are very attractive. Can the old members and "old dogs" share with me their experience ?! Thank you


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 18, 2017)

Never heard of them.


----------



## topmain (May 18, 2017)

I really looking for someone who used it before. Cause the whosale prices are very atractive but. I am waitting for yours opinions because i want to be sure.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 18, 2017)

How do u know they are wholesale prices?  Cheap prices = cheap gear or worse yet nothing at all.......


----------



## topmain (May 18, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> How do u know they are wholesale prices?  Cheap prices = cheap gear or worse yet nothing at all.......


I contacted them by whatsAPP(they have phone number posted in the site). I mean that for bigger quantity the price have attractive discount.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 18, 2017)

They communicate with an app????  How dumb....They wont be around for very long....


----------



## topmain (May 18, 2017)

What u mean ? why app is a problem, really dont understand. Also they explain me that offer  growth hormones but dont upload it in the site because it is stongly forbidden in lots of countries.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 18, 2017)

Cant help u out, your beyond helping.....


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 18, 2017)

Never heard of them.

Would never try them. They have their phone number on the site? That sounds good to you? Knowing they are trying to sell illegal substances and you still contacted them? Growth hormone isn't the only thing strongly forbidden in other countries. FD is right you cant be helped.

Never buy anything illegal from a website. That is all.


----------



## topmain (May 18, 2017)

I always buy steorids from sites. Here in my country it is very hard to find a supplier with good quality steroids .. The main problem was that the delivery time is too long .. This one give little more that a week to Europe. Thank you all of u for your opinions


----------



## BigDann (May 18, 2017)

Honestly if you're going to buy gear, just download Tor & Tunnel Bear / any other IP blocker. Go to dream market or what not and just buy your stuff there.


----------



## a166086 (May 19, 2017)

do you have gh?  contact me if your looking


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2017)

a166086 said:


> do you have gh?  contact me if your looking



I sent you a PM with all my banking details, why haven't you responded?


----------



## pappermanner (May 23, 2017)

Never heard of them, but i heard myself  PM me i have lots of good


----------



## Mythos (May 23, 2017)

Jin said:


> I sent you a PM with all my banking details, why haven't you responded?



You forgot to include your social security number and copy of birth certificate.


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 23, 2017)

pappermanner said:


> Never heard of them, but i heard myself  PM me i have lots of good



Get the Fukk out of here.


----------



## knightmare999 (May 24, 2017)

pappermanner said:


> Never heard of them, but i heard myself  PM me i have lots of good


Seems legit...


----------



## Youngblood1984 (May 24, 2017)

Where's pob when the fun starts !!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 24, 2017)

I have my popcorn ready. Lets do this!


----------



## John Ziegler (May 24, 2017)

Ban Hammer Time 

View attachment 3941


----------



## automatondan (May 24, 2017)

a166086 said:


> do you have gh?  contact me if your looking



GTFO



pappermanner said:


> Never heard of them, but i heard myself  PM me i have lots of good



GTFO



topmain said:


> Hi guys i am new here and i would like to know if anyone of you are using steroid-market dot com. Are the products are real and everything is good. They offer whosale prices that are very attractive. Can the old members and "old dogs" share with me their experience ?! Thank you



You too Shill...


----------

